# Wtf! Brewcraft Rogues Kits?



## Murcluf (20/6/12)

Unsure if this has been bought up before, surfing the net and chasing some links regarding Rogues Barley Wines and stumbled over this link from the Rogues site. Brewcraft Rogue Kits "Oh my giddy Aunt" nearly chucked up my Imperial Stout.


----------



## fawnroux (20/6/12)

Nice! Don't know about the amber and munich 'speciality' malts though. If it had the instructions to mash it, it might be alright.

I wonder if there is a Rogue Voo Doughnut Bacon Maple Ale kit in the works? I's give it whirl :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (20/6/12)

I'm missing what it has to do with brewcraft.

Seems to be a US site?

What's the association with BC and can you buy them from BC here?


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

Clicky-clicky, manticle.


----------



## manticle (20/6/12)

bum said:


> Clicky-clicky, manticle.



I'll click it if you link it.

Original site doesn't take me to any product that says brewcraft (unlike your unclickable picture).


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

I found it through the link provided by Murcluf. By clicking, etc.

Hackles down, my good chap.


----------



## manticle (20/6/12)

No hackles mate. Possibly some heckling, no more than that.

While it's possible that clicking the links within the link might lead in the right direction, surely for thread clarity, suggesting that link might be made clearer or more direct is not a bad idea?

Might be my browser (google chrome) but I get nothing on that page that suggests BC so it's only random clicking presumably that will see me get there. When I click a link to brewcraft rogue kits, I presume to see why brewcraft and rogue are mentioned together.


----------



## Florian (20/6/12)

What's not clear about the link? Five pictures, one of them clearly shows the Brewcraft kit, no further clicking required.


----------



## bum (20/6/12)

Okay, cards on the table - there is a fairly large thumbnail for the exact image I posted directly within Murcluf's link. Should be around the centre of your screen (assuming non-4:3 monitor).

But here's a direct link anyway: http://www.homebrewers.com/product/10449/R...e-Beer-Kit.html

The kits seem a bit pricey to me but if they were available here and I was still brewing kits I'd be pretty tempted to grab the brutal bitter one. Pretty nice beer.

[EDIT: inebriated digits]


----------



## fawnroux (20/6/12)

manticle said:


> No hackles mate. Possibly some heckling, no more than that.
> 
> While it's possible that clicking the links within the link might lead in the right direction, surely for thread clarity, suggesting that link might be made clearer or more direct is not a bad idea?
> 
> Might be my browser (google chrome) but I get nothing on that page that suggests BC so it's only random clicking presumably that will see me get there. When I click a link to brewcraft rogue kits, I presume to see why brewcraft and rogue are mentioned together.



Might be your browser, but it's the second beer on that list. 5 beers, 5 links, number 2 is the BC Rogue beer. It has the pic bum posted. Says Rough Dead Guy $49.99


----------



## drsmurto (20/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> Unsure if this has been bought up before, surfing the net and chasing some links regarding Rogues Barley Wines and stumbled over this link from the Rogues site. Brewcraft Rogue Kits "Oh my giddy Aunt" nearly chucked up my Imperial Stout.



As a past kit brewer (sic) who has beaten your Barossan AG colleagues in a competition with a kit beer why the 'oh my giddy aunt' response?

Scared i might brew a kit beer better than you brew AG? SABSOSA challenge?


----------



## manticle (20/6/12)

Happy to eat humble pie when it's been baked well and served with cream.

Re-read the page for about the fourth time (with everyone else's kind guidance) and now understand the reference.

Apologies Murcluf.


----------



## Charst (20/6/12)

brewcrafts a chain thats all over the world, doubt you'll find the dead guy kit in your local BC.

from site:

"Rogue Dead Guy Ale Beer Kit Produced by Brewcraft USA"


----------



## lczaban (21/6/12)

It's interesting looking at the contents of the kits that the fermentables and hops are separate, so people have got a very clear indication about what the components and their quantities this beer consists of. The two things that I would like to know are (a) how many people will stump up $50 to have a crack at these kits, and (B) if the beer at the end of it is close to the commercial version...


----------



## Edak (21/6/12)

GravityGuru said:


> It's interesting looking at the contents of the kits that the fermentables and hops are separate, so people have got a very clear indication about what the components and their quantities this beer consists of. The two things that I would like to know are (a) how many people will stump up $50 to have a crack at these kits, and (B) if the beer at the end of it is close to the commercial version...



I brewed only one BC kit, it was a Leffe Blonde which had some resemblance but far from perfect. It was still quite tasty though. They are expensive kits I must admit.


----------



## Murcluf (21/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> As a past kit brewer (sic) who has beaten your Barossan AG colleagues in a competition with a kit beer why the 'oh my giddy aunt' response?
> 
> Scared i might brew a kit beer better than you brew AG? SABSOSA challenge?


Sorry Smurto, you may have got me confused with one of your Brew Adelaide brethren Beer Fingers, I have no issue with "well crafted" kit beer. Which I am well aware of your ability to produce excellent examples of kit beer as I sampled in the past, from memory.  

SABSOSA Challenge, if you feel the need, name the category and style (prefer something drinkable that we both like i.e English) or you can take your pick from the following, which I have already got entries for: Doppelbock, Imperial Stout, Strong Ale, Rauch Bier.

My "my giddy aunt" response was of positive surprise, but may not of come across as that, I think it fantastic to see craft beers being represented in kit form by the like of brewcraft. Can you imagine the day of the likes of Feral Hop Hog or Murray's Spartacus in Brewcraft Kits, it would be pretty out of this world. 

PS. the Imperial Stout I was drinking at the time of my discovery contains 1.5kg of Breiss sparkling amber malt extract. Which added an extra diemension I've found in American Imperial Stouts that I have previously been able to replicate before by using grains alone.


----------



## JoeF (21/6/12)

If your going to spend that much on a kit wouldn't you just buy a FWK from your LHBS like G & G? Make much better beer...


----------



## lczaban (21/6/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> If your going to spend that much on a kit wouldn't you just buy a FWK from your LHBS like G & G? Make much better beer...



While the wort quality is better through using a grain rather than malt extract (you would hope!  ), you are still somewhat limited wrt the hopping that is used by the FWK producer. Part of the attraction with extract and AG brewing is having full control over the hopping regime you use, and while you can still do the same tricks to a FWK as you can with a kit can (hop teas and dry hopping), you still have to work around whatever the kit/FWK producer has done with their hop usage. Having said all that, most FWK's make a pretty nice beer, even if the $'s are comparitively steep...


My 2c... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> As a past kit brewer (sic) who has beaten your Barossan AG colleagues in a competition with a kit beer why the 'oh my giddy aunt' response?
> 
> Scared i might brew a kit beer better than you brew AG? SABSOSA challenge?




Ok guys I'm duckin for cover on this one and will surface again after winter. LMFAO to see where this one leeds.


BYB

(have popcorn and deck chair ready)


----------



## jlm (21/6/12)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Ok guys I'm duckin for cover on this one and will surface again after winter. LMFAO to see where this one leeds.
> 
> 
> BYB
> ...


Will he emerge with that purple, ahem, "prothesis" that appeared at that QLD case swap?.......Uuuurrrgghh....Hazy memories.......I think that was you BYB?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/6/12)

jlm said:


> Will he emerge with that purple, ahem, "prothesis" that appeared at that QLD case swap?.......Uuuurrrgghh....Hazy memories.......I think that was you BYB?




:huh: 
 
:lol:


----------



## drsmurto (22/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> SABSOSA Challenge, if you feel the need, name the category and style (prefer something drinkable that we both like i.e English) or you can take your pick from the following, which I have already got entries for: Doppelbock, Imperial Stout, Strong Ale, Rauch Bier.



Big malty beers are easy for a kit brewer, the rauchbier is nigh on impossible (unless you roast a can of extract over a fire?  ).

I was thinking beers where kits are more challenging, pilsners for example or a munich dunkel.


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> My "my giddy aunt" response was of positive surprise, but may not of come across as that.





Murcluf said:


> "Oh my giddy Aunt" *nearly chucked up my Imperial Stout.*



Highlighted and underlined the contradictory parts of your statements.
If you're going to make me a scapegoat for your backpedaling and submissive posts upon confrontation from another member, make sure you know what you're doing.

"nearly chucked up my Imperial Stout." directly implies sickness or disgust, it does not imply surprise.

Hope that helps

BeerFIngers


----------



## Murcluf (22/6/12)

Thanks for highlighting my dyslexic typing (should of wrote choked on not chucked up) and the fact i had few Imperials prior to hightlighting a link to something I found interesting. Perhaps I should take the point that unless the post is articulated to perfection and not be disputed by those who posses the highest level of intelligence, then don't click add reply. 

Apologies Beer Fingers for my attempt a slighted humour, as it wasn't a personal attack on yourself, but just a reference to the AG vs K&K challenge between yourself and Smurto. It at no stage was an attampt to use you as a scapegoat and by the way I was neither backpedalling nor being submissive. I was just attempting to clarify a statement, which obviously didn't quite make it in your eyes. 

While I'm attempting to make my position clear, I have been a kit brewer in the past too, I do believe and am well aware of *well crafted * kit beers, can and have won competition sections, even to the point of taking out beer of show. I even have firsts with some myself with kit beers in my early days. Personally I don't have the need to try and prove which is a better method of brewing nor would get any real satisfaction in doing so. As their is no doubt everyone has different preferences on what they do, taking into account where they are at and their brewing capabilites are. As once quoted to me in the past "if me and my mates think my beer is great, nothing else really matters". That said I do prefer AG over K&K as it is more suited to my liking and that's where I am at in my brewing journey.

Thanks again for your wonderful helpfulness, your expertise in brewing is well noted.


----------



## Malted (22/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Highlighted and underlined the contradictory parts of your statements.
> If you're going to make me a scapegoat for your backpedaling and submissive posts upon confrontation from another member, make sure you know what you're doing.
> 
> "nearly chucked up my Imperial Stout." directly implies sickness or disgust, it does not imply surprise.
> ...



Not neccessarily my good man. In this instance I would assume nearly chucking up to mean that he nearly expelled the contents of his mouth, implied by its reference to be an Imperial Stout he was drinking and thus we'd assume he had some of such in his mouth. It also implies to me that it was the shock, independendent of whether it was pleasent or unpleasent, of seeing the commercial beer prostituting itself to kit form that nearly made him rapidly expell his mouthfull of Imperial Stout. Of course being a good home crafted all grain beer he had sense enough not to waste it by expelling it at images of Brewcraft. Everyone knows that faeces is much better for this task.


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> Thanks for highlighting my dyslexic typing (should of wrote choked on not chucked up) and the fact i had few Imperials prior to hightlighting a link to something I found interesting. Perhaps I should take the point that unless the post is articulated to perfection and not be disputed by those who posses the highest level of intelligence, then don't click add reply.



So, Just so I can understand

You're saying that you're dyslexic and that because you were drinking at the time, you typed "chucked up" but you were actually thinking 'choked on'?
the post wasn't to highlight your thoughts that the BC Rogue Kits would be disgusting\sickening but you were trying to get across that you were surprised in a positive way?
DrSmurto was wrong to reply to you, questioning your aunt giddy comment. Clearly he posses the highest level of intelligence and should know better?
He should have known your post wasn't "articulated to perfection" due to his higher intelligence?




Murcluf said:


> Apologies Beer Fingers for my attempt a slighted humour, as it wasn't a personal attack on yourself, but just a reference to the AG vs K&K challenge between yourself and Smurto. It at no stage was an attampt to use you as a scapegoat and by the way I was neither backpedalling nor being submissive. I was just attempting to clarify a statement, which obviously didn't quite make it in your eyes.



Your "attempt at humour" was to align yourself with DrSmurto, detract from your own comments and use me as something you both have in common RE: Kits and AG.

To put it in perspective: Don't pick on me, i'm on your side, BeerFingers is the one who hates Kits



Murcluf said:


> While I'm attempting to make my position clear, I have been a kit brewer in the past too, I do believe and am well aware of *well crafted * kit beers, can <SNIP>



This isn't about your Kit beers.



Murcluf said:


> Thanks again for your wonderful helpfulness, your expertise in brewing is well noted.



You're welcome, your biased opinion and personal preferences when it comes to Judging beers has been taken seriously into consideration.

Hope this helps

BeerFingers

Edit: Also duly noted is your inability to cohesively construct a workable Lie\Backpedal that wouldn't arouse the suspicion of 5yo child.


----------



## Jay Cee (22/6/12)

So the question remains, what was wrong with your Imperial stout, infection? That might be the point we should focus on. :lol: 

Seems like quite a war around these parts between kit beer-making and actual brewers. Both noble pursuits, marred only by incorrect terminology surrounding the former. 

Good stuff ! Internet & piss is a good combination.


----------



## Murcluf (22/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> So, Just so I can understand
> 
> You're saying that you're dyslexic and that because you were drinking at the time, you typed "chucked up" but you were actually thinking 'choked on'?
> the post wasn't to highlight your thoughts that the BC Rogue Kits would be disgusting\sickening but you were trying to get across that you were surprised in a positive way?
> ...



:lol: ROFLMAO!!!! this doesn't really deseve a response, but hey ya got to love the sport... At the end of the day your claim to fame is being an annoying little wannabe troll on a homebrewing forum, hiding behind your keyboard take cheap shots at anyone who passes by, woo hoo lucky you :lol: Oh how great it must be to be you, anywho I'm bored with this game and am moving on....

Don't forget Jesus loves YOU!!!


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> :lol: ROFLMAO!!!! this doesn't really deseve a response,



An emoticon followed by an extended acronym with not 2 but 4 exclamation marks. Then, followed by a comment dismissive of my previous statements?.
Little bit excessive for someone who thinks it doesn't deserve a response don't you think?
Trying a little too hard to pretend as though it's all water off a ducks back?

So to summarise:
you've made a comment about wanting to vomit when seeing a Kit beer on the internet.
Another member commented on why you made such a statement and then confronted you with a challenge.
You then back-flipped, made statements contradictory to your initial comments, tried to align yourself with that member at the same time, tried to point your finger at me.
Now, when I have confronted you for doing that, you have come up with excuses of 'it's not what I meant', 'I'm dyslexic", 'I was drunk'

So now that you've been exposed as a liar, weak and a failure when it comes to judging beers without bias, you have decided to put your fingers in your ears and hum a tune.

Care to dig some more?



Murcluf said:


> anywho I'm bored with this game and am moving on....



No?, didn't think so.



Murcluf said:


> Don't forget Jesus loves YOU!!!



Yeah, but just like everyone else, he thinks you're a dick.

Hope this helps

BeerFingers


----------



## The Village Idiot (22/6/12)

Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## Florian (22/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Yeah, *but just like everyone else*, he thinks you're a dick.



Without getting involved I'll exclude myself from the above for now, thanks.


----------



## Malted (22/6/12)

As far as I know all of the Barrossa boys who have posted in this topic are good value BeerFingers. I think your baiting has been a bit too pointed. Smurts will vouch for them and if he says otherwise, well take his advice over mine.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/6/12)

Can all you guys just hang in there................. I'll be back soon. I've run outa bloody popcorn.........  



BYB


----------



## jlm (22/6/12)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Can all you guys just hang in there................. I'll be back soon. I've run outa bloody popcorn.........
> 
> 
> 
> BYB



Someone post that pick of the Bunyip with the "appendage" hanging out of his shorts after he crashed to tide us over.......


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

Malted said:


> As far as I know all of the Barrossa boys who have posted in this topic are good value BeerFingers. I think your baiting has been a bit too pointed. Smurts will vouch for them and if he says otherwise, well take his advice over mine.



I don't have an issue with the Barrossa boys Malted, as you know, I don't have an issue with most people in the brewing community regardless of what I post online. Most people work it out.

Murcluf invited me into this thread by using me as an attempt to get onside with Smurto after he made a derogatory comment about a kit beer (twice) and he was called out on it.
He backflipped with Smurto and lied to weasel out of it, then finished off with sticking his fingers in his ears and retreating from the thread.
I have never spoken to the guy and we have only ever briefly responded to each others internet posts if at all.

I'm just trying to find out what his issue is, then maybe have a beer.

Also, i'll retract the comment I made where I said everyone thinks he's a dick.
It's not everyone... 


BeerFingers


----------



## bcp (22/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> I don't have an issue with the Barrossa boys Malted, as you know, I don't have an issue with most people in the brewing community regardless of what I post online. Most people work it out.
> 
> Murcluf invited me into this thread by using me as an attempt to get onside with Smurto after he made a derogatory comment about a kit beer (twice) and he was called out on it.
> He backflipped with Smurto and lied to weasel out of it, then finished off with sticking his fingers in his ears and retreating from the thread.
> ...



After careful reading, the entire dispute is a construction of your own mind. Murcluf has been pretty polite. Just saying.


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

bcp said:


> After careful reading, the entire dispute is a construction of your own mind. Murcluf has been pretty polite. Just saying.



in relation to my previous post, Murcluf knows what I'm on about.


----------



## Malted (22/6/12)

Yeah Yeah I smell a BeerFingers roast!


----------



## loikar (22/6/12)

Malted said:


> View attachment 55371
> 
> 
> Yeah Yeah I smell a BeerFingers roast!



Nahh, I just want to be friends.


----------



## Malted (22/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Nahh, I just want to be friends.



Me too but this time I get to be the big spoon.


!


----------



## kymba (22/6/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Somebody needs a hug _*box*_.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/6/12)

jlm said:


> Someone post that pick of the Bunyip with the "appendage" hanging out of his shorts after he crashed to tide us over.......








Ok, just for shits and giggles. Sorry Ned. What was the original O.P ?


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Malted said:


> Me too but this time I get to be the big spoon.
> 
> View attachment 55374
> !



as long as i get to wear the leg brace


----------



## Murcluf (25/6/12)

Wow some poor tortured soul has been busy while I was out having a life. Stretch.. Yawn, reaches for spoon and heads to the pot 

Dearest Beerfingers,
My heart goes out to you Sir.

First thing I noticed was how wound up you are, being so stressed isnt good for mate. Perhaps it would constructive for you to take up masturbation as a hobby if you havent already, its obvious trolling really isnt doing it for you in the self gratification stakes. 

Secondly your eagerness to try and humiliate others over trivial matters, which looks like you're suffering from unresolved issues stemming back to your childhood. Perhaps you were bullied as child, or your mother didnt love you like she loved all the other girls, or you were an only child. Or the neighbourhood dogs wouldnt play with you even with a chop tied around your neck. Kicked in the head by a donkey at the age of 4, or suffer from any one of the following Consecotaleophobia, Coulrophobia, Omphalophobia or Gynephobia. Seriously I have no idea what you problems in life are, besides having a job in IT, being a Vale Ale fanboy and a willingness to pay retail. 

Now Id like to clarify a few points, not in any specific order, as Im well aware you dont live inside my head and nor do I in yours.

Im not a dick; Im a prick, with plenty of witnesses willing to freely testify to that. 

At all times on this thread I have been polite as bcp has highlighted and will remain to do so. 

I am struggling to fathom how a tongue in cheek remark , inferring he may of mistook me for you on an anti kit beer stance. As offensive to you, if it is then I humbly apologise deeply from the bottom of heart. 


> Sorry Smurto, you may have got me confused with one of your Brew Adelaide brethren Beer Fingers, I have no issue with "well crafted" kit beer. Which I am well aware of your ability to produce excellent examples of kit beer as I sampled in the past, from memory.


I have never harboured intent to hurt your feelings and perhaps it best if you fill out one of these Hurt Feelings Report

Yes my over use of exclamation marks was excessive and will make it a point to try and cut down on my usage. But you have to admit they do look pretty and the end of sentence!!! 

Could you elaborate a bit more on this one a bit more Im not quite sure of what youre trying to get at with this one. Also could you please highlight the two derogatory comments about kit beer including the post numbers so Im able to review them in their complete context, Id hate to give someone the wrong idea.


> Murcluf invited me into this thread by using me as an attempt to get onside with Smurto after he made a derogatory comment about a kit beer (twice) and he was called out on it.
> He backflipped with Smurto and lied to weasel out of it, then finished off with sticking his fingers in his ears and retreating from the thread.



In hindsight I should taken better care in what I was typing and posted the following instead: Brewcraft Rogues Kits?
Unsure if this has been bought up before, surfing the net and chasing some links regarding Rogues Barley Wines and stumbled over this link from the Rogues site. Brewcraft Rogue Kits it would of reduced any confusion for some and world would such a better place for it if I did. Lesson learnt and taken on board.

All typed with love and a smile

Yes that beer does sound good and I too like the look of that leg brace

Off topic: How you getting on with your infection issue, heard you might be on top of it now? Four infections in a row wow thats really got to suck! (note I only used one exclamation mark then)

Have a Great day :beer:


----------



## Malted (25/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> At all times on this thread I have been polite as Malted has highlighted


I never said you were polite, that was bcp; I heard from the horse's mouth that you're a prick.


----------



## Murcluf (25/6/12)

Malted said:


> I never said you were polite, that was bcp; I heard from the horse's mouth that you're a prick.


Apologies Malted, for mistakenly giving you credit for being nice, I'll go back and edit that out


----------



## bcp (25/6/12)

Malted said:


> I never said you were polite, that was bcp; I heard from the horse's mouth that you're a prick.



He that passeth by, and meddleth with strife belonging not to him, is like one that taketh a dog by the ears.

Ancient wisdom. I shouldst but learn.


----------



## Malted (25/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> Apologies Malted, for mistakenly giving you credit for being nice, I'll go back and edit that out




Apology accepted! I just didn't want to take the credit for something bcp's said. I said "Barrossa boys who have posted in this topic are good value", I can't edit it now; I could delete it but think it is ok to leave there none the less. 

The horse's mouth BTW was yours. Actually I am not sure if you have a horse face, it is hard to tell with the beard depicted in the photo on the recliner. I am not even sure it was a recliner, it looked more like a single seat sofa but I don't like to use the term sofa. I have never seen a horse with a beard, have you? I have however seen a horse with an appendage like yours though. I suppose you could be an ugly horse of sorts. 

What's with the fascination with the leg brace? Is it the mechanical or sadomasochistic appeal? Or is that one would assume that if that was you, your todger would be poking that lovely blond with the shapely legs who has a satisfied smile on her dial as if she was in the afterglow of orgasm?



Where's the "it's all in jest" emoticon? Is this close enough?  




bcp said:


> He that passeth by, and meddleth with strife belonging not to him, is like one that taketh a dog by the ears.
> 
> Ancient wisdom. I shouldst but learn.



And I say unto thee:

Yea though I stagger past the Vale Ale, 
I shall fear no kit beers: for all grain is with me; 
Thy mash paddle and refractometer, they comfort me.
Thou preparest a wort before me in the presence of kit brewers,
Thou annointests my head with trub, my kettle runneth over. 

Surely all grain and whole hops shall follow me all my days
and I will dwell in the house of all grain forever. 



Oh and if you have the dog by the ears, are you standing to the side, front or rear? I am sure the size of the dog would make a difference too. I used to grab my parents toy miniature poodle by the ears and nothing bad happened. If you were standing in front of a big friendly dog and you grabbed it's ears, it might lick your todger? Is that what you meant? Apparently cats tongues are too rough but I suppose in theory a dogs tongue might be ok. There was a lady down here who recently was convicted of having sex with a dog so if you're doing things like that you probably shouldn't post about it on the internet. Not judging, just sayin is all. 

Need I say it is all in jest again or have you figured it out already?


----------



## loikar (25/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> <SNIP>



TLDR
2 days to late.


----------



## Murcluf (25/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> TLDR
> 2 days to late.


----------



## loikar (25/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> anywho I'm bored with this game and am moving on....


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/6/12)

Malted said:


> And I say unto thee:
> 
> Yea though I stagger past the Vale Ale,
> I shall fear no kit beers: for all grain is with me;
> ...





LMFAO!!!!


----------

